# Vrv System



## mohsen1744 (27 مارس 2006)

*فى البداية سوف استعرض مع أخواتى المواصفات الفنية للنظام التبريد فقط 
أرجو التعليق على الموضوع*


----------



## تقوى الله (2 أبريل 2006)

*شكر ... وإستفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم ، اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع المميز ، وعلي الملف المرفق معه ، ولكن هل ستقوم بالشرح والتوضيح لهذا النظام ، لانه كما تعلم لا يوجد فيه الخبرات الكافية في وقتنا الحالي ، وان كان هكذا ، فلك جزيل الشكر .
وتقبل تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## mohsen1744 (2 أبريل 2006)

اختى العزيزة بإذن الله أحضر هذه الأيام بالفعل لحضور سيمنار لأحدى الشركات المنتجة بإذن الله سأستكمل مع باقى الأعضاء هذا النظام فى القريب
فيوجد عندى المزيد من الملفات التى تشرح هذا النظام ولكنها ملفات كبيرة جدا لا أدرى ماذا أفعل اريد من الكل الأستفادة منها
بإذن الله سأحاول أن ارفع بعضها و اليوم ارفع ملف heat pump spcification for vrv system


----------



## mohsen1744 (2 أبريل 2006)

*heat pump specification for vrv system*

*اختى العزيزة بإذن الله أحضر هذه الأيام بالفعل لحضور سيمنار لأحدى الشركات المنتجة بإذن الله سأستكمل مع باقى الأعضاء هذا النظام فى القريب
فيوجد عندى المزيد من الملفات التى تشرح هذا النظام ولكنها ملفات كبيرة جدا لا أدرى ماذا أفعل اريد من الكل الأستفادة منها
بإذن الله سأحاول أن ارفع بعضها و اليوم ارفع ملف heat pump spcification for vrv system*


----------



## تقوى الله (2 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا" لك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم ، شكرا" لك لهذه الاستجابة ، ونحن باذن الله تعالي بانتظار شرحك ومشاركاتك المميزة ، ما بالنسبة لكبر حجم الملفات ، فيمكنك تجزئتها الي احجام صغيرة ، وفقك الله .
وتقبل تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## mohsen1744 (4 أبريل 2006)

*VRV II Air Conditioning Guide Specification Three Pipe Heat Recovery*

[FRAME="11 70"]أخوانى الأعزاء استكمل معكم الموضوع وبإذن الله فى النهاية سأكون مستعد لأى سؤال إن شاء الله
أخوكم محسن حامد محمود[/FRAME]​


----------



## mohsen1744 (24 أبريل 2006)

*أستكمالا للموضوع أخواتى الكرام أقدم لكم هذا الملف المهم*

[FRAME="11 70"]أستكمالا للموضوع أخواتى الكرام أقدم لكم هذا الملف المهم كمقدمة فى شرح النظام
هذالملف موجود فى الرابط التالى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TI5GS0HB
لا تنسوا أخوكم بالدعاء[/FRAME]


----------



## mohsen1744 (25 أبريل 2006)

*أنتظرو المفاجأة*

[BLINK]أخوانى الأعزاء انتظرو المفاجأة وهو برنامج توشيبا لتصميم vrv البرنامج كامل من كبرى الشركات انتظرو إن شاء الله قريبا يتم رفعه حاليا[/BLINK]


----------



## mohsen1744 (25 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أول مجموعة من الملفات للبرنامج يجب ملاحظة أن الملفات كلها لابد من تجميعها سويا حتى يكتمل البرنامج 
http://rapidshare.de/files/18932461/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z01.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18933161/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z02.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/18934005/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z03.html


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 أبريل 2006)

نشكرك اخي الكريم على مجهودك ..
ونشكرك على تغيير الموقع ميغا ابلود
ونطلب منك ان كل الملفات التي حملتها على الموقع ميغا ابلود ان تنقلها على الموقع الجديد
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## mohsen1744 (26 أبريل 2006)

*إن شاء الله اخى العزيز*

إن شاء الله اخى العزيز سأقوم بالرفع فى أقرب فرصة واقدم لكم اليوم اتكمالا لملفات البرنامج
الملف الرابع من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/18950626/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z04.html
الملف الخامس من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19006475/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z05.html
الملف السادس من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19007414/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z06.html


----------



## mohsen1744 (26 أبريل 2006)

*أستكمالا للموضوع*

الملف السابع من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19008004/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z07.html

الملف الثامن من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19009749/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z08.html

الملف التاسع من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19010480/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z09.html


----------



## mohsen1744 (26 أبريل 2006)

*أستكمل الموضوع*

الملف العاشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19012278/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z10.html


لف الحادى عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19012929/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z11.html


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخي محسن على جهودك ..
الى الامام وبرعاية الله


----------



## mohsen1744 (27 أبريل 2006)

*أستكمالا للموضوع*

الملف الثانى عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19014607/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z12.html


الملف الثالث عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19015243/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z13.html


----------



## mohsen1744 (27 أبريل 2006)

*أستكمالا للموضوع*

الملف الرابع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملفhttp://rapidshare.de/files/19028591/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z14.html

الملف الخامس عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19028941/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z15.html

الملف السادس عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19070121/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z16.html

الملف السابع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19071168/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z17.html

الملف الثامن عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19071906/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z18.html

الملف التاسع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19082264/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z19.html


----------



## mohsen1744 (27 أبريل 2006)

الملف الرابع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19028591/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z14.html

الملف الخامس عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19028941/..._VRF1.z15.html

الملف السادس عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19070121/..._VRF1.z16.html

الملف السابع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19071168/..._VRF1.z17.html

الملف الثامن عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19071906/..._VRF1.z18.html

الملف التاسع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19082264/..._VRF1.z19.html


----------



## mohsen1744 (27 أبريل 2006)

*أستكمالا للموضوع*

الملف العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19083249/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z20.html


الملف الحادى و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19084108/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z21.html


الملف الثانى و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19085027/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z22.html



الملف الثالث و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19085675/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z23.html


----------



## mohsen1744 (27 أبريل 2006)

*استكمالا للموضوع*

الملف الرابع و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19086405/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z24.html

الملف الخامس و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19087137/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z25.html


الملف السادس و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19088402/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z26.htm


الملف السابع و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19089063/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.z27.html


الملف الثامن و العشرون من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19089944/Carrier_Toshiba_VRF1.zip.html


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أبريل 2006)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لساني يعجز عن الشكر فلقد أدهشني هذا العمل الأكثر من رائع, بارك الله فيك أخي محسن, وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك, فهذا مجهود أكثر من رائع
تقبل تحياتي :7: :56:​


----------



## mohsen1744 (29 أبريل 2006)

*لا شكر على واجب*

أخى العزيز أحمد لا شكر على واجب فأنا لا أحب أن يشكرنى أحدعلى عمل عملته ولكن أقول لك يالفعل البرنامج هذا أكثر من رائع واتمنى من الأعضاء أن ينزلوة ويروا كم هو رائع وأنا مستعد لشرح البرنامج كاملا بالرغم من وجود ملف المساعدة معه لأى استفسار فى البنامج أنا موجود فهو من أحدث برامج شركة كاريير


----------



## تقوى الله (29 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا العمل ، لابد من تقديم خالص الشكر والتقدير لك علي هذا العمل المميز :12: :20: :75: .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## mohsen1744 (29 أبريل 2006)

*متشكر على الشعور الطيب*

الأخت العزيزة جدا المهندسة ( ) n.c متشكر جدا على هذا الشعور الطيب منك ومنتظرين منك أنت و المهندس احمد كل جديد بعد فترة المتحانات غن شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم بإذن الله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 أبريل 2006)

الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله " رواه الترمذي .
شكراً على مجهودك أخي ..


----------



## moghrabi (2 يونيو 2006)

Jazaka Allha Achi kul Alkheir


----------



## moghrabi (2 يونيو 2006)

Achi please to uplaoad the Part from 15 to 19 it is not to finde on the rapidshare please

الملف الخامس عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19028941/..._VRF1.z15.html

الملف السادس عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19070121/..._VRF1.z16.html

الملف السابع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19071168/..._VRF1.z17.html

الملف الثامن عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف
http://rapidshare.de/files/19071906/..._VRF1.z18.html

الملف التاسع عشر من مجموع ثمانى وعشرون ملف

http://rapidshare.de/files/19082264/..._VRF1.z19.html


----------



## moghrabi (4 سبتمبر 2006)

please to all if some body has the Parts from 15 to 19 to reload it please
i downloaded all files and these parts are deleted from rapidshare 
thak you in advance


----------



## om_shayma2003 (30 مارس 2007)

اشكر كل القائمين على اعداد هذه المصادر الرائعة 
ولسوء حظي لم احظى بهذا البرنامج الذي احتاجه جدا
اذا كان في استطاعتكم مساعدتي في الحصول عليه وارجو لكم دوام التقدم


----------



## amr mansour (9 مارس 2008)

الاول شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع ده وربنا يكتبه فى ميزان حسناتك 
انا للأسف الروابط مش شغاله 
وكنت محتاج اى معلومات عن النظام ده 
يا ريت لو تعمل اكتيف لللينك 
وشكرا


----------



## وليد البنا (9 مارس 2008)

يا ريت نستخدم موقع غير رابيد شير لانه موقع متعب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم لماذا لم تقم بشرح النظام او اعطاء فكرة عامة عنة قبل ان تبدا بوضع الملفات

هذا مجرد اقتراح لكن هذا لا يمنع انك قمت بمجهود رائع تستحق وافر التحية والتقدير منا جميعا
جزاكل الله خير


----------



## نادية ابراهيم محمد (9 يوليو 2009)

نريد أكثر معلوما ت عن [vrv]


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

ممكن القول على سبيل المجاز ان الvrv ماهو الا اسبلت متطور فهو عبارة عن وحدة خارجية ووحدة داخلية يتصلان معا بمواسير فريون غير انه يتميز بعدة مميزات منها 
- الوحدة الخارجية تخدم عدد كبير جدا من الوحدات الدخلية ومسار المواسير يصل الي 40 متر أو اكثر
- يمكن توصيل منظومة vrv بال BMS
- المنظومة متغيرة مع الpart load وبالتالي فهي تحافظ على استهلاك الكهرباء


----------



## خادم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

excellent


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

اضافة بخصوص الVRV :-
1- أقصى مسافة بين الوحدة الخارجية وأبعد وحدة داخليةقد يصل إلى 200 متر ويرجع الى كتالوجات المصنع
2- أقى بعد رأسي بين أي وحدتين داخليتين 15 متر
3- الوحدة الداخلية تعمل معاملة الFCU في ال chilled water systemبمعنى أن نفس طريقة الراجع والfresh


----------



## أبو أسحاق (11 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك المسلمين بخصوص الملفات السابقة والخاصة بالبرنامج لم أستطع تحميلها أرجوا منك رفعها على موقع RapidShare

مشكور


----------



## أبو أسحاق (11 أبريل 2010)

*أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك المسلمين بخصوص الملفات السابقة والخاصة بالبرنامج لم أستطع تحميلها أرجوا منك رفعها على موقع RapidShare

مشكور*​


----------



## م شهاب (12 أبريل 2010)

سابدأ ان شاء الله بتحميل دورة كاملة عن نظام vrv من شركة كارير بالاضافة الى برنامج شركة ميديا لاختيار الوحدات


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## السيد احمد (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وجعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## طارق1980 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو تزويدي ببعض المعاومات المتعلقة بالأكسسوارات اللازمة لنظام vrvولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك بك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Atatri (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## kobani81 (29 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المشاركة واتمنى أن يستمر التواصل وارجو ان احصل على برنامج شركة دايكن لتصميم نظام vrv


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا الكريم مهندس محسن 
الموضوع شيق و يستحق الدراسة 
فهو يتيح نقل الفريون لمسافات بعيدة و الاستعانة بمحطة ضخ فريون واحدة لتغذية عدد لا بأس به من الوحدات الداخلية المتباعدة افقيا و رأسيا 
و تشتهر دايكن بنجاح منتجها لكن التكلفة العالية للمعدات حالت دون انتشاره ولا يطلبه من الزبائن الا من يعرف قيمته و يقدر على مهره 
اما بالنسبة لنا كمهندسين فهو موضوع دراسي ممتاز وتوجد الآن شركات مثل ال جي دخلت الحلبة حتي التشللرات بعد انتشار اسمها حول العالم و رغم تحفظاتي على اسباب الانتشار انما لا يمنعني من الشهادة لهم بالنجاح كتجار ايضا و ليس كصانع فقط 
و اذكر ان فوجي ايضا دخلت الحلبة و ربما يشهد هذا القرن طفرة اذا ما دعمت المشروعات الحكومية و المجمعات السكنية و الدراسية هذا المنتج و ياليته يكون محليا لخفض النفقات او منتج بالصين او مصر او ماليزيا 
و الموضوع يعتمد بالأساس على امكانية تشغيل الكمبرسور مع التحكم بكمية الفريون التي يتم ضخها حسب احتياجات عدد الوحدات الداخلية العاملة و القدرة على توصيل الفريون لمسافة بعيدة و بدون استخدام يو تراب

و الموضوع منافس شرس للتشلرات كما اتوقع في المستقبل خاصة لو اعتمد استخدام الطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الرياح كمصدر طاقة تدير الضاغط حسب المنطقة التي يتم التركيب بها وقد يؤثر في بند التكلفة لكن لا ضير طالما الزبون مستعد للنفقات 


و اعتقد ان صاحب الموضوع اكثر دراية و خبرة في المجال فلنعطه الفرصة لترتيب اوراقه و صياغة موضوعه بما يتيح لنا نتاج فكري ناضج عميق غير قشري فلا نستعجله و كلنا في انتظار ماسيتكرم به زميلنا من عصارة مايعرف
ولي طلب بسيط
 ان لا تلجئنا للتحميل من المواقع التي بعضها محجوب و بعضها ممل في عملية تنزيل الملفات و ليجعل ملفاته مرفقات يسهل الحصول عليها فانا لم اتمكن منتحميل الملفات علي الموقع المذكور فدائما يقول هناك خطأ ونأسف لعدم استكمال التنزيل ، 

ومشكور مسبقا و موفق دائما باذنه تعالي و نسأل الله العليم الحكيم البصير الرحيم ان يوفقكم في اعمالكم في نطاق محبته و رضوانه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (8 يوليو 2010)

كل يوم بزيد اعجابي بالموقع وزملاء الموقع عمل طيب اخ محسن ننتظر المزيد فانا طماع لنهل المزيد من المعرفة


----------



## eng. Aiman (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المجهود الرائع
اتمنى من المهندس صبري سعيد ارافق كتالوجات لشركة دايكن لانني احاول الحصول عليها منذ فترة ولم استطع
واي واحد من الزملاء لدية كتالوجات لشركة دايكن او غيرها ان يضعها في المنتدى لتكتمل الصورة ولتعم الفائدة

والى كل خبراء الvrv نحن دائما نرى ميزات هذا النظام, ولاكن انا كمصمم احتاج عيوب هذا النظام 
ارجو من الاخوة ذكر عيوب هذا النظام وفي اي مشاريع يكون هو الاكفء بين الانظمة؟
وكيف يمكن ان نحقق متطلبات المشاريع مثل fresh air & power sharing
positive & negative pressure في المستشفيات؟

ارجو الشرح المفصل عن ميزات وعيوب هذا النظام وارافق كتالوجات

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## صلاح زكري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هدا احد كتالوكات شركة daikin


----------



## صلاح زكري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وهدا ملف أخر


----------



## صلاح زكري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هده تلات ملفات أخرى 
وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هده الفكره


----------



## صلاح زكري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp?startPage=1
هده مكتبه فيها مجموعه من الكتالوكات اتمنى الأستفاده للجميع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (27 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## thaeribrahem (30 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مهم و جهد رائع من كافة الزملاء
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## اسامةمحمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arbm (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجوا المساعدة للأهمية انا معروض عليا مشروع شقة سكنية ومطلوب تنفيذها بنظام تكييف vrv
ارجو المساعدة فى نظام التصميم والتنفيذ كما يوجد لدى جميع الرسومات المطلوبة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salahsalih (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السشلام عليكم عاشت ايدك


----------



## abdelrhman86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م شريف (11 سبتمبر 2011)

علمك الله وزادك علما


----------



## محمود الياموني (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهودكم الطيبه


----------



## engstar88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك 
وجعل الله ذلك فى صالح الامة


----------



## jti03 (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجوا المساعدة للأهمية : اريد بروجرام من الكمبيوتر محمول الى المكيف دايكنvrv
ارجو المساعدة فى نظام 
ولكم جزيل


----------



## ASHRAF100 (21 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## عاطف 58 (21 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير - موضوع مهم ونرجوا المزيد من التوضيح وما الفرق بينه وبين vrf الصيني وكالة عبد اللطيف جميل .


----------



## kzk_2008 (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
مجهود كبير يشكر عليه جميع الاخوة و الاخوات بالمنتدى و ارجو من لديه برنامج شركة midea لتصميم VRV يحمله و يا ريت لا يكون على رابيد شير و يكون على فورشيرد
و لكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ولكن نرجوا رفع ملفات برنامج توشيبا على موقع اخر لان الملفات مش موجودة على الرابيد شير ياريت على الفور شيرد


----------



## تحسين السواد (19 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور استاذنا العزيز،وفقت لكل خير انشاءالله.*


----------



## تامر النجار (19 يوليو 2012)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لصاحب الموضوع


----------

